# Algae eater advice



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have 2 x 20G tanks (1 long, 1 tall). I've got some algae growing on rocks and glass. Nothing serious, it's a slow growing bug. I'm thinking of buying some algae eaters to keep the tank clean. 

Any advice on which ones are ideal. The smaller the better. How many would I need in order for them to keep up with the growth?

Thanks in advance

/cheers


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The best are Siamesse Algae Eater or SAE. They do grow up to 6'' but at least they will not fight if are kept more that 1, whihc is what it is actually recommended, to have 2-3 as they are happy as a small bunch.

I also keep cory and several snails and I don't have any algae problem. 

At the same time this is just a remedy, but you have to see why you have algae in your tank. Too much light, plants are not being kept properly, things like that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The best solution for algae is not the Siamese algae eater, which is a good choice for BBA, but, rather, the Oto cat. They stay small are inexpensive and do a great job on the algae that grows on rocks and the glass. They do not however eat thread algae, BBA or hair algae. They will also eat diatoms.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

sorry for hijacking your thread Nick 

I am having beard Algae problem in my tank I tried the Black out for 3 days but It came back again.

Just wana know do cory's eat beard algae?

I have three SAE and they are true...but they dont eat that much thread/beard algae....

Please help


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

corys and otos don`t eat the beard algae.
i have both sae and cory and oto in my 90gal heavy planted discus tank.
like all algae eating fish they do eat some but never enough.
you`ll always have to clean manually so don`t think you`ll have a balance where you`ll never have to clean algae.

if you have thread and more serious fast growing destructive algae its best to look at the three components light ferts water.

regular water changes and limited light will be your best fighter against all forms of algae.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I don't have anything fast growing that would cause any concerns. Some rocks tend to start growing some green algae with time as well as on glass in the corners. 

/cheers


----------



## cheetos81 (Apr 13, 2010)

Try a clown pleco. I had green algae growing on my driftwood and the ottos couldn't keep up. The clown took it all away in a weeks time. They also remain small at a few inches.


----------



## svtcontour (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that Platy and Swordtail eat certain kinds of algae too. Maybe it was the beard algae.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Mollys will clean it up as long as you do not feed them. But you still need to figure out why you are getting it . Lights on to long, not fertilizing or to much.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Forgot this thread was still alive 

I picked up 4 ottos (2 for each aquarium). 
The algae is non existent at the moment. I have added live plants & started dosing with Excel (CO2).

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea the excel will help along with having the right fert mix. How long are your lights on per day. Also I have 6 ottos in my tank and they are a great fish.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

I try to be consistent with the lights at 8 hours per day. No sunlight hits the tank. I have an idea for my 20G long tank that will require a CO2 setup. Probably going to get a kit for Christmas.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I used to have a fuzzy 10gal tank with BBA, spot green algae (still have), forgot what fuzzy green stuff I had, and thread algae.

For me I did the hydrogen peroxide and excel treatment and it fixed the problem along with long term solution of having amano and red cherry shrimps (RCS).

I did the 2-3x dose method for the excel and spot treating for the BBA with excel and hydrogen peroxide. When the BBA turned pink then white the shrimps pretty much took care of that in a couple weeks eating it all away.

Not sure if you're into shrimps or considered them. Amano shrimps max at ~2inches, always grazing, omnivores, and because you can't really breed them in freshwater they won't cover populate your tank.

RCS max at 1in same as amanos on the grazing and such but they will breed in freshwater. Pending what livestock you have in the tank the population could be kept under control by having the fish eat up all the baby shrimps (free fish food )


----------

